# A few dead ones!



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

One careful owner - never raced or rallied..... No reasonable offer refused.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Methinks even a true enthusiast might have 2nd-thoughts at those :grin:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

the headlights look to be in good shape


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Reminds me of Bates Motel :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The one that nearly got away...












Now add your pictures of 'Unloved' objects...:smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Who would want to see pictures of her ???


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

:lol: :lol:...


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

@ DF :lol: :lol: :lol: - you're game!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Your turn, ZCM


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is it just my eyes or am I seeing post effects?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

No, not your eyes, that's just the good stuff in the background ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Two more from my 'Unloved' portfolio...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sadly, it's not one of my own photos, but I found this one while browsing around Coober Pedy, on GoogleEarth (apologies, but I cant remember the photographer's name) whilst searching for any stray opals :grin:

This ol' car wants to be a 'Cactus Planter' and has got it's defences ready :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Nah...It is loved! it is a planter - see the stakes holding 'em up.! :grin: 

Great picture though...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Some more unloved from the ship's graveyard. (The gps location is embedded in the exif)




























Some Graffiti drawn the old timbers...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The planter look like an old Ford Falcon, early 60's.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

That's what I was gonna say... took my driver's exam in a '62 Falcon.

As for the ships graveyard, looks like there's plenty of company to be found.



Reminds me of another ship graveyard...see if this comes up:


Don't know if this will work. Never tried a GoogleEarth copy and paste.

Didn't work...deleted.


----------

